# Cottonwood bark carvings



## Trukk (Dec 17, 2010)

These are a few of the MANY whimsical houses my dad carves out of the thick bark from a cottonwood tree. He also carves walking sticks and canes with great detail. I'll post some of those later.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow at the detail
impressive


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Work*

Very nice carvings.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! That is really what separates real artists from the rest of us: vision. I envy your dad.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Your dad is good, tell him to check out Woodcarvers Illustrated.

I love carving the cottonwood bark, it is smooth cutting as butter.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are incredible. I love them! My wife would want to put them near her gnomes for sure out by the garden and flowers,


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Great detail.


----------

